# Crochet harness pads



## whitney (Aug 25, 2008)

This one reminds me of a turkey......

















This is my serious one no foo foo






This one because I LOVED the color


----------



## Alex (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are cool!! You need a hot pink one hehe.


----------



## Kendra (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great! What did you use for padding? Did you have a pattern or just wing it? I need a winter project and I do love to crochet!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are so cool. Can you show them with harness and on a horse?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, those are great. What kind of yarn? Did you make up your own pattern? If so, you could sure sell the pattern.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 25, 2008)

What an awesome idea! I think one made of 100% wool would be perfect...especially if you made it a bit large, and shrunk it on purpose to thicken it. There is nothing like real honest to goodness wool, for wicking the moisture off.


----------



## AceyHorse (Aug 25, 2008)

So cute!



I agree, you should make a hot pink one

Anna


----------



## crponies (Aug 25, 2008)

Add me to the list of people interested in knowing how you made those. I like to crochet too and it would be neat to be able to do harness pads in whatever colors I wanted.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 25, 2008)

How CUTE!!! I think you're onto something there!!


----------



## Shari (Aug 26, 2008)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## whitney (Aug 28, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!

PINK.... I don't think Trystan or Dusty does PINK. Put PINK is DEFINITELY Tweets color.

I used 1" thick sheet foam from Joannes.

Pattern whats a pattern?

Sue C is wool scratchy to a horse like it is to humans? Does it wash/wear well?

I used regular yarn from walmart. I just doubled the yarn. All you need to know how to do is chain, single, double, and triple crochet.

Can someone give me measurements for a breast pad?

THANKS AGAIN for the kind words.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think that wool bothers horses, unless perhaps one is particularly allergic to it as some people are. I know that my 100% wool coolers wick the sweat/water off my horses much better than polar fleece or any other synthetic material, and natural fleece is the best product to use on back saddles, saddle pads, and girth covers etc...for the same reason.

Wool will wash well, if you don't want to shrink it, just use cold water, and in the case of a back saddle pad, I would _want _it to shrink, which would make the pad almost a wool felt-like material, which would make it thicker, and (I think) more comfortable for the horse.

Worth a try, at least. ??



I really do love your pads...the very idea is ingenious.


----------

